# Getrag Manual gearbox.



## l8nite (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello mate and Sir!!

Please help me how to spot the E36 2.5L M50 /E34 2.5L M50 manual gearbox. My manual gearbox is leaking already so i'm looking to get another from the yard. All the gearbox I have found all came with the number 220 00 225.95 this number cannot get from the ETK.The ETK number all begining with 23001434415 for the E36 1.6L to E36 1.8L and for the E36 2.0L to E36 2.5L come with number 23001434410.  

Thanks sir in advance


----------

